# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انصراف از دانشگاه ازاد برای کنکور 99

## Sina98

سلام...
در مورد انصراف از آزاد  یه سری سوالتی داشتم که گفتم اینجا بپرسم شاید کسانی باشند که بدونند.
من میخوام برای کنکور 99 خودم رو آماده کنم(شروع کردم ) و باید از ازاد  انصراف بدم.. میدونم هم که ممکنه بیاین بگید نیاز به انصراف نیست و بعد  قبولی انصراف بده...  ولی من الان ترم 5 کاردانی مدیریتم (یه ترم مشروط شدم  برای همین کاردانی رو تو 4 ترم تموم نکردم و مدرک کاردانی ندارم و نمیشه  هم که اول کاردانی بگیرم و بعد کنکور بدم چون با مدرک کاردانی اجازه شرکت  در کنکور سراسری ندارم و باید ارشد برم) و معافیت تحصیلی من در تاریخ 31  بهمن 98 تموم میشه ، برای همین مجبورم قبل از اون تاریخ انصرافم رو بدم  (میخوام تو همین آبان ماه انجام بدم) تا از مهلت یکساله استفاده کنم. اما  حالا سوالاتم چیه؟
1- چقدر این مراحل انصراف طول میکشه؟ 
2-بعد از انصراف ، برگه ای میدن بهم یا نه؟ (اینو هم درنظر بگیرید که چه زمانی دارم انصراف میدم).
3- هر موقع خواستم میتونم برای انصراف اقدام کنم؟ مثلا شنبه هفته بعد؟
4- همونجا که انصراف دادم ، حکم انصراف رو صادر میکنند یا طول میشکه؟ چه کنم همونجا تموم شه؟
5-موقع انصراف به این که کلاس ها رو شرکت کردم یا نکردم گیر نمیدن که؟
5- برای انصراف باید به کدوم قسمت دانشگاه برم؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 

ممنون

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام...
> در مورد انصراف از آزاد  یه سری سوالتی داشتم که گفتم اینجا بپرسم شاید کسانی باشند که بدونند.
> من میخوام برای کنکور 99 خودم رو آماده کنم(شروع کردم ) و باید از ازاد  انصراف بدم.. میدونم هم که ممکنه بیاین بگید نیاز به انصراف نیست و بعد  قبولی انصراف بده...  ولی من الان ترم 5 کاردانی مدیریتم (یه ترم مشروط شدم  برای همین کاردانی رو تو 4 ترم تموم نکردم و مدرک کاردانی ندارم و نمیشه  هم که اول کاردانی بگیرم و بعد کنکور بدم چون با مدرک کاردانی اجازه شرکت  در کنکور سراسری ندارم و باید ارشد برم) و معافیت تحصیلی من در تاریخ 31  بهمن 98 تموم میشه ، برای همین مجبورم قبل از اون تاریخ انصرافم رو بدم  (میخوام تو همین آبان ماه انجام بدم) تا از مهلت یکساله استفاده کنم. اما  حالا سوالاتم چیه؟
> 1- چقدر این مراحل انصراف طول میکشه؟ 
> 2-بعد از انصراف ، برگه ای میدن بهم یا نه؟ (اینو هم درنظر بگیرید که چه زمانی دارم انصراف میدم).
> 3- هر موقع خواستم میتونم برای انصراف اقدام کنم؟ مثلا شنبه هفته بعد؟
> 4- همونجا که انصراف دادم ، حکم انصراف رو صادر میکنند یا طول میشکه؟ چه کنم همونجا تموم شه؟
> 5-موقع انصراف به این که کلاس ها رو شرکت کردم یا نکردم گیر نمیدن که؟
> 5- برای انصراف باید به کدوم قسمت دانشگاه برم؟؟
> ...


1-چند روزی طول میکشه باید با همه بخشهای دانشگاه تسویه کنی
۲-بله بهت برگه میدن ببری نظام وظیفه ثبت کنی همون برا انصرافتم هست(نظام وظیفه برگه رو نمیخاد فقط ثبت میکنه)
۳-اره هر وقت بخای میتونی مشکلی نداره
۴-اونجا بری یه فرم بهت میده پر میکنی بعدش میفرستت بخش های مختلف دانشگاه برا تسویه حساب مثل کتابخونه و امور رفاه و حسابداری و حراست و ...(البته اون مکانها پول نمیگیرن و فقط حساب کتابتو با اون بخش میفرستن مرکز و تا خودت نری و شماره دانشجویی ندی انجام نمیشه بعضی بخش ها بعضیا هم خودشون انجام میدن)
بعد چند روز همون برگه که قبلا بهت گفتم بهت میدن
5-اونا اصلا کاری ندارن چیکار کردی یا نکردی و مهم نیست براشون
۶- برای انصراف برو آموزش کل دانشگاهتون یه قسمت دارن مربوطه به انصراف
در ضمن یادت باشه برای انصراف چون دانشگاه آزادی یه پولی ازت میگیرن و پول هم به اندازه یه ترم و نصفیه
حالا شاید سال بعد ترم بهمن قبول شدی به نظرم تو همون بهمن ماه انصراف بده اشتباه منو تکرار نکن
من الان ترم بهمن قبول شدم و مجبورم معافیتمو از مهر رد کنم و اینجوری ۴ ماه از معافیتم میپره

----------

